# View upcoming showings - that I can record



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

In "View upcoming showings", I'd like it to mark (through an icon or colored text) the shows that overlap with shows currently on the To Do list. I hate it when a show comes on a dozen times and I have to go to each showing and try to record it just to find out that it conflicts with something else. It'd save tons of time (and frustration) if I could tell at a glance what showings don't conflict with other shows already set to record.

Also, (related to the issue above) it'd be GREAT to have an option to RECORD FIRST AVAILABLE SHOWING. With normal shows, you can sort of do that by using the Season Pass options, but for movies there is nothing that will record the first available showing that doesn't overlap with stuff on the To Do list.


----------



## nedbush (Feb 9, 2002)

One possible alternative - an option to create a title or title + category wish list when viewing a movie or other non-series. This would have a similar effect - recording the first showing that doesn't conflict.


----------

